# Aquaskim 40



## Heizer (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte für meinen Teich einen Skimmer instalieren.
Momentan habe ich eine Aquamax 6000, die über einen 15 UVC in ein Eigenbau Sifi und durch den Biotec 10 pumpt.
Ich hab mal Ausgelittert und es sind ca 3000 l/h die wieder herauskommen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich des Skimmer zur Pumpenleistung.
Oder habt ihr andere Ideen und Anregungen.
Ach ja ich möchte, wenn es Ebend geht auf eine zweit Pumpe verzichten.

Danke
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,

ich benutze den AquaSkim40 mit einer 10000er-Pumpe für etwa 30m² Oberfläche. Bei einem kleineren Teich sollte eine 6000er auch reichen (bei mir fließen real etwa 7000l/h).
Brauchst du noch einen AquaSkim oder hast du schon einen?
Ich hätte einen 1 Jahr alten anzubieten, da ich einen größeren Filterkorb für meinen Teich brauche und umsteigen muss.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine 6000er Aquamax und nen AquaSkim40 - ich dachte die Pumpe würde ordentlich von unten und über den Skimmer ziehen, leider nicht - bei passender Einstellung (ich glaue Stufe 4 von 5) zieht der Skimmer gut aber unten von dern Pumpe wird nicht mehr viel abgesaugt.

Ich brauche deshalb meinen AquaSkim40  (altes Modell mit dem 100er Rohr) auch nicht mehr und werde ihn verkaufen.


----------



## Heizer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hi,
ich möchte erstmal wissen ob es überhaupt Funzt.
Da die Saugleistung ja auch für den Skimmer stimmen sollte, da er sonst nicht richtig läuft.
Ich möchte ja auch nicht nur Oberflächenwasser absaugen, sondern auch Dreck vom Grund.
Daher auch meine Frage ob es Sinn macht die Aquamax auf 3 oder gar 2 zu stellen.
Ich werd Dein Angebot im Auge behalten.

Danke
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hm, von Bodenabsaugung stand im ersten Posting noch nichts. Die 6000er würde für den AquaSkim schon reichen (sofern das restliche System nicht zu großen Widerstand hat) - das aber nur bei ausschließlicher Nutzung für den Skimmer - ohne Bodenabsaugung.


----------



## Heizer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hi heiko,
dachte ich mir schon fast das die Aquamax nicht beides schaft.
Vieleicht ein Eigenbau, da kann man den Schwimmkörber anpassen.
Bezüglich Durchmesser und Auftrieb.
Ich möchte Ungern eine 2. Pumpe schalten, mein Seewasseraquarium schluckt schon genug Strom.

Danke
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Schlauch vom Skimmer zur Pumpe sollte nicht zu groß sein, aber auch nicht zu klein - so 1,50m sind ganz gut.

Skimmer sollte gegenüber der Wassereinlass im Teich sein damit eine günstige Strömung zum Skimmer entsteht. Das hilft zusätzlich, bei mir war das nicht möglich - ich hätte einen Pflanzstein in den Teich stellen müssen und den Skimmer da drauf - das wollte ich nicht.- Bei Stufe 3 saugte der Skimmer noch nicht einmal die vorbeitreibenden Kiefernadeln ein - die Strömung trieb sie so 4 cm an der Skimmerlippe vorbei.

Wenn der Bodengrund noch gut abgesaugt werden soll brauchst Du meiner Meinung nach ne stärkere Pumpe.

Bei mir war alles mit 1 1/2 Zoll angeschlossen und ich habe sogar mit Kabelbindern die Stufe an der Pumpe befestigt so dass beim reinwerfen der Pumpe die Einstellung nicht verrutscht.


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Eigenbau wird da vermutlich wenig helfen, da der AquaSkim bei weniger Leistung noch funktioniert, allerdings ist der Sog und damit auch die Reinigungsleistung halt geringer ist - das wird beim Eigenbau kaum anders sein.
Was aber auch geht: stärkere Pumpe und dafür nicht kontinuierlich betreiben. Ich betreibe meine 10000er mit einer 20min an/40min aus-Taktung. Spart 2/3 Strom und die Reinigung erfolgt mit maximalem Sog, was bei mir eine bessere Reinigungsleistung ergibt wie dauerhaft mit reduzierter Pumpenleistung.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Heiko,

also betreibst Du eine seperate Pumpe nur für den Skimmer die variabel läuft - richtig ?

Wenn Daniel das mit der Bodenabsaugung kombiniert und die Pumpe variabel abschaltet, überleben die Bakkis im Biobereich warscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MartinBoll (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Da hatte Daniel wohl die exakt gleiche Frage wie ich gestern in einem Thread 

Ich habe vor mir die Aquamax 8000 zu holen, mit der Absicht vom Teichgrund zu saugen und den AquaSkim dazu. Durch die anderen Posts aus dem anderen Thread hab ich mitbekommen, dass dies auf Stufe 3 absolut kein Problem sei. Frage ist halt obs auf Stufe 2 auch noch geht. Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Kombination? (is klar, dass er weniger zieht, geht nur darum ob er auf Stufe 2 noch problemlos funktioniert, ohne Aufschwimmen etc.)

Ach nochwas: Hat wer von Euch schon mal das Rohr vom AquaSkim eingekürzt? Gibts da was zu beachten? Im moment steht er an einer tieferen Stelle, doch da komm ich vom Teichrand schlecht ran. Deswegen soll er langfristig in eine höhere Ebene und dafür müsste er gekürzt werden. Hat das Einfluss auf die Saugwirkung?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## steingärtner (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hätte einen 1 Jahr alten anzubieten, da ich einen größeren Filterkorb für meinen Teich brauche und umsteigen muss.



Hallo Heiko,

ich hätte Interesse an deinem Aquaskim. Habe eine Promax 20000 mit einem Biotec 30 Filter + Bachlauf bei einer Wasserfläche von ca. 30 qm, das sollte doch funktionieren oder?

LG, Marion


----------



## heiko_243 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Ralf,

nein, ich betreibe keine zweite Pumpe. Meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:
Skimmer -> Pumpe -> Druckfilter als Vorfilter -> Bodenfilter. Bodenabsaugung mache ich keine, weil in meinem Schwimmbereich keine nennenswerte Bodenansammlung auftritt.
Die Bakterien sterben erst, wenn die Pumpe länger aus ist. 1-2h Stunden braucht es da schon - ich schalte max. 40 min aus. Hier wird z.B. die intermittierende Beschickung von Bodenfiltern als leistungssteigernd bezüglich Nitrifikation und Denitrifikation geschildert.

Eine Rohrkürzung sollte beim Aquaskim problemlos sein, bei sehr hoher Pumpenleistung wäre ich allerdings vorsichtiger, weil dann der Wasserstand im Skimmer so weit absinken könnte, das die Pumpe Luft zieht. Mehr als 10-12m³/h kann man dem Aquaskim aber ohnehin nicht zumuten (dazu ist die Schlauchtülle schon zu klein).



> Habe eine Promax 20000


Willst du den Durchfluß der Promax komplett über den Skimmer laufen lassen oder kommt da noch ein Bodenablauf o.ä. dran? Sonst ist der Durchfluß vermutlich etwas viel für den Aquaskim. Ansonsten verkaufe ich ihn dir gerne - ich bräuchte aber noch ein paar Tage bis mein neuer Skimmer da ist, sonst muss ich den Filter stilllegen, was ich nicht unbedingt tun möchte.


----------



## Heizer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,
ich habe noch diesen hier gefunden.

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Messner-Skimmer-140.html

Man könnte ihn ja an einen Stein anbringen (Zement ect)
Da er nicht so viel Saugleistung braucht wie z.b. der Aquaskim (laut Hersteller Angaben).
Mein Schmodder an der Oberfläche sammelt sich auch in einem flacheren Bereich, wo es mit der Bauarthöhe auch klappen könnte.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Skimmer in Kombi mit der Aquamax 6000 am 2. Eingang.

Danke 
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## steingärtner (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Willst du den Durchfluß der Promax komplett über den Skimmer laufen lassen oder kommt da noch ein Bodenablauf o.ä. dran? Sonst ist der Durchfluß vermutlich etwas viel für den Aquaskim. Ansonsten verkaufe ich ihn dir gerne - ich bräuchte aber noch ein paar Tage bis mein neuer Skimmer da ist, sonst muss ich den Filter stilllegen, was ich nicht unbedingt tun möchte.



Hallo Heiko,
nein, einen Bodenablauf hab ich nicht, aber ich dachte, die Pumpe saugt sowohl aus dem Teich als auch durch den Skimmer 

Geht das also nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Gruß, Marion


----------



## Heizer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,
ich werd mir mal den von Messner besorgen für 36 Euronen.
Für den Preis ein Versuch Wert.
Ich werd dann mall Berichten, wie es Läuft oder auch nicht.:beten

Danke
Gruss
Daniel


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Marion,

ich meinte nur, das die volle Leistung deiner 20000er etwas viel für den Skimmer sein könnten. Wenn du einen Bodenablauf oder eine andere Ansaugung zusätzlich dafür nutzt, dürfte das kein Problem sein, weil dann nicht der der volle Durchfluß über den Skimmer geht. 
Mein neuer Skimmer kommt heute - mein Aquaskim wird die also die nächsten Tage "frei".


----------



## zorro57 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Skimmer:

ich meine ich habe einen  OASE Standskimmer AquaSkim 40. Leider finde ich keine Unterlagen mehr dazu. Ich benötige einen neuen Schwimmring und habe den alten, defekten mal ausgemessen:
Höhe ~203 mm
Innendurchmesser ~125-130 mm
Außendurchmesser ~168-169 mm

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob es dieser Skimmer ist, damit ich das Ersatzteil bestellen kann.
Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

So, mein großer Skimmer ist nun da.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, würde ich meinen 1 Jahr alten AquaSkim40 (neues Modell mit DN80-Rohr) für 40,- Eur inkl. Versand abgeben.


----------



## Redlisch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*



MartinBoll schrieb:


> Ach nochwas: Hat wer von Euch schon mal das Rohr vom AquaSkim eingekürzt? Gibts da was zu beachten? Im moment steht er an einer tieferen Stelle, doch da komm ich vom Teichrand schlecht ran. Deswegen soll er langfristig in eine höhere Ebene und dafür müsste er gekürzt werden. Hat das Einfluss auf die Saugwirkung?



Einfach beide Rohre um den Betrag absägen, geht ohne Probleme.

Ich habe meinen um 10cm tiefergelegt ...

Axel


----------



## Erne (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen AquaSkim 40

Den Skimmer  habe ich an eine Aqumax 4.000 mit einem 1 Zoll Schlauch angeschlossen.
Die Position des Einlassreglers steht auf Stufe 4.
Die Pumpe fördert sehr gut aber der Simmerkorb bleibt ca. 2cm über der Wasseroberfläche
also überhaupt keine Saugwirkung an der Wasseroberfläche obwohl von Oase genau diese Konstallation als ausreichend angegeben wird.
Woher die Pumpe jetzt das Wasser zieht ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Vieleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen wo der Denkfehler ist.

Gruß Erne


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Erne,
der Skimmerkorb muss ganz unabhängig von der Pumpleistung bis mindestens knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche kommen, sobald die Pumpe an ist. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, klemmt entweder der Schwimmer, der Skimmer ist in der Höhe zu hoch eingestellt, schräg aufgestellt oder die Pumpe zieht das Wasser nicht aus dem Skimmer, sondern direkt aus dem Teich.
Sobald die Pumpe läuft, sinkt der Wasserpegel im Standrohr des Skimmers und dadurch sinkt der Schwimmer sammt Korb soweit, bis Wasser ins Standrohr nachströmt. Mein Aquaskim funktioniert auch mit 2000l/h noch, allerdings ist der Sog dann so gering, das nur wenig Schmutz den Weg zum Skimmer findet.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,

das Problem habe ich auch, selbst mit einer 16000er Pumpe.

Die Ursache das der Skimmer nicht "abtaucht" ist der Sammlerkorb, dieser neigt ab und an zum aufschwimmen (egal ab leer oder mit etwas drin).
Wenn ich den Korb (nicht den Skimmer) etwas runterdrücke bleibt er meist auch da wo er hingehört,

Für mich eine falsche Materialwahl, er sollte schwerer sein.

Abhilfe schafte bei mir (zu 98%) ein kleinerer Stein im Korb.

Bei meinen großen Messner Schwimmskim, kenne ich dieses Problem nicht, hier ist der Korb deutlich schwerer.



> Woher die Pumpe jetzt das Wasser zieht ist mir nicht ganz klar



durch den Spalt zwischen dem Standfuß und den Skimmer ...

Axel


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Das Phänomen mit dem Aufschwimmen hat mein Aquaskim (das neuere Modell mit dem 80er Rohr) nie gezeigt - bei mir war lediglich regelmässig der korb so voll, das die Pumpe den Skimmer komplett unter Wasser gezogen hat (eine 10000er Ecotec-Pumpe) und das Telekoprohr dabei mit nach unten ging.
Das bischen Spalt zwischen Rohr und Schwimmer hat nicht gereicht um dem Unterdruck entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,

wie soll den das gehen ?

Der Korb sitzt in dem Standfuss, der Schwimmer über den Korb, ist der Korb voll/verstopft kann kein Wasser mehr durchgehen - der Schwimmer schwimmt auf. da der Wasserstand innen und aussen gleich ist ...

Axel


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Wie das geht?
So:
Der Korb ist verstopft, die Pumpe baut Unterdruck auf, der den Korb fest auf den Standfuss zieht. Das Rohr ist damit komplett abgedichtet und der Unterdruck zieht den oberen Teil des Teleskoprohrs einfach in den unteren Teil -> der Skimmer taucht mal schnell 30cm tiefer ab (der Schwimmer taucht aber natürlich nicht unter).
Das hatte ich dieses Frühjahr gut ein Dutzend mal, was mich dazu bewogen hat einen Klappen-Skimmer mit 12l-Korb anzuschaffen der den Grobschmutz erstmal mit Bürsten einsammelt. Seitdem läuft alles völlig störungsfrei.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,
eine Edelstahlschraube durch beide Rohre hätte Wunder bewirkt ...

Habe ich als erstes gemacht ...

Axel


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Heiko,

kann es sein das die Klemmdichtung bei den beiden Rohren fehlt, oder verkehrt sitzt?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das deine Pumpe diese Rohre zusammenzieht, wenn der Skimmer richtig zusammen gebaut ist.

Ich hatte schon mal nach längerer Laufzeit, zur Reinigung des Skimmers das Problem die Rohre auseinander zu bekommen, so fest wie diese waren.

Den Filterkorb reinige ich täglich, dann ist der Boden und ca. 2cm der Seitenwand mit Algen und Co verklebt.


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Eine Schraube verhindert zwar das Abtauchen, aber nicht das die Pumpe sinnlos gegen ein dichtes Rohr arbeitet - da hilft nur ein größerer Korb und Abschaltung wenn der Widerstand zu groß wird. Dafür habe ich den skimmer gewechselt und einen Drucksensor auf die Saugseite gesetzt der die Pumpe abschaltet.
Die Klemmdichtung fehlt nicht und sitzt auch nicht verkehrt - per Hand bekommt man das Rohr nicht verschoben, die Pumpe schafft es aber.


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,

was für eine Saugpumpe hast du denn da in Betrieb?


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Messner Ecotec 10.000 - die bringt bei Verstopfung 5,5m Wassersäule bzw. 0,55 bar. Also nichts exotisches - eine Oase Aquamax 10.000 sollte das gleiche Kunststück schaffen.
Tägliches Reinigen hat bei mir zuletzt nicht gereicht, weil verblühte Rosen in der Gegend bei Wind recht große Mengen an Blütenblättern eintragen. Der Korb ist dann bei einsetzendem Wind in 15min voll.
Der jetzt verwendete Oase Biosys läuft mit den Bürsten problemlos 2 Wochen ohne das der Wasserdurchsatz merklich einbricht.


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hallo,

ist es nicht ein bisschen viel mit 10.000 Liter über den Aquaskim 40 zu ziehen?
Oase gibt da weniger an. Klick Ich habe die Aquamax 8000, die ja den zweiten Anschluss für den Skimmer hat, und fahre die Stufe 3 für den Skimmer, das ist vollkommen ausreichend vom Sog her.
Vielleicht solltest du die Pumpe elektrisch runter regeln, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Für einen 6m³-Teich reicht der Sog mit 8000er und Stufe 3 vielleicht, bei meinen gut 45m² Teichoberfläche braucht es die 10000er aber schon. Statt runter zu regeln, takte ich lieber, damit sind meine Ergebnisse besser. Gedrosselt reicht der Sog nicht.
In der verlinkten Anleitung ist durchaus auch eine Aquamax 16000 mit ausschließlichem Betrieb über den Skimmer (Stellung 4) als erlaubte Kombination aufgeführt.


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> In der verlinkten Anleitung ist durchaus auch eine Aquamax 16000 mit ausschließlichem Betrieb über den Skimmer (Stellung 4) als erlaubte Kombination aufgeführt.


Hallo,

das ist richtig, ich denke das steht da auch mit der Länge des Schlauches in Verbindung. Bei einem langen Schlauch zum Aquaskim mag das dann auch klappen.
Wenn ich mir die Einstelltechnik bei meiner Aquamax anschaue, ist auch in Stufe 4 die Ansaugung nicht ganz geschlossen, so dass im Pumpenbereich immer ein bisschen gesaugt wird.

Aber an deinem aktuellen Fall siehst du ja, dass der Aquaskim 40 mit deinen 10.000 Litern überfordert ist, da muss dann etwas größeres her.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Nee, der Aquaskim ist mit meiner 10.000 nicht überfordert - im Gegenteil - der hat erst damit den richtigen Sog und der sorgt dafür, das der Schwimmer richtig funktioniert. Ich lese hier eher immer wieder von Problemen mit dem Aquaskim in Verbindung mit zu kleinen Pumpen (kein Sog, Schwimmer taummelt oder schwimmt woanders im Teich rum). Der Aquaskim ist einzig mit der Schmutzmenge überfordert. Mein Problem würde mit jedem Skimmer auftreten, der einen ähnlich kleinen Fangkorb hat.
Ich glaube auch nicht das eine 16000 nur mit entsprechend langer und dünner Leitung funktionieren würde
Ich betreibe meine Pumpe auch nicht schlauchlos - die bringt real nicht mehr als 6500l/min.
Helfen tut bei mir nur ein großer Schmutzfangkorb, den haben die Rohrskimmer aber generell nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Hier mal ein paar Daten zu den Stufen der Aquamax:

1 = 100 % Pumpe
2 =   50 % Pumpe
3 =   75 % Skimmer
4 = 100 % Skimmer

empfohlen werden ja 4000L beim Skimmerbetrieb.

Heute haben wir 34°C und ich werde mal in den Teich spirngen, einen Pflanzstein reinstellen und meinen AQS 40 anschließen, allerdings in Stellung 2 - bei meiner AQ6000 zieht er also 3000L/h. Ich möchte schon noch gute Bodenabsaugung haben. Da mein Wassereinlass den Oberflächenschmutz direkt Richtung Skimmer treibt hoffe ich dass er trotzdem noch gut was saugt.

Wenns nicht klappen sollte geht er hier in den Verkauf oder in die Bucht.


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> bei meiner AQ6000 zieht er also 3000L/h. Ich möchte schon noch gute Bodenabsaugung haben. Da mein Wassereinlass den Oberflächenschmutz direkt Richtung Skimmer treibt hoffe ich dass er trotzdem noch gut was saugt.


Deine Aquamax liefert sicher keine 6000l/min, es sei denn sie steht direkt im Teich und sie pumpt ohne irgendwas dran direkt zurück. Mit Schlauch, Fittingen, Reglern und was sonst eventuell noch so dran kommt, bleiben in der Praxis meist eher 3000-4000l/min übrig. 
Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung die absolute Untergrenze für den Aquaskim - bei 50%-Stellung würde ich erwarten, das noch Sog kaum bemerkbar ist - egal mit welchem Skimmer.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht - oben am Filter kommen durch die Höhe + Reibungsverluste max 3600L raus - aber entsteht der entsprechende Sog nicht unter Wasser ? - also vom Skimmer zur Pumpe bleibt der Saugwert doch bei ca. 3000L

Eigentlich brauch ich den Skimmer garnicht, warscheinlich liege ich nacher einfach nur von der Hitze geplättet auf der Gartenliege und habe zu nix Lust


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Wenn die Pumpe 3600l/min fördert und die Einstellung auf 50% steht, dann würde ich davon ausgehen, das der Skimmer nur mit 1800l/min betrieben wird.
Der Sog am Skimmer hängt im wesentlichem nur vom Durchsatz ab (ein gewisser Teil wird aber am Schwimmer vorbei angesaugt). 
Wenn bei dir keine große Oberflächenbelastung da ist, kannst du dir den Skimmer natürlich auch sparen. Bei mir kommen über die Oberfläche >90% des Nährstoffeintrags.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

habs mir gespaart und gestern lieber ein Bier getrunken 

wie kommt denn bei Dir so viel auf die Oberfläche ?


----------



## heiko_243 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Soviel ist das gar nicht - der Aquaskim ist halt schon mit 3-4 größeren Fadenalgenwolken oder einer kleinen Hand voll Blättern dicht. 
Ich habe ein paar Rosen in 1,5m Abstand vom Teich. Wenn der Wind weht, trägt der immer mal wieder schubweise Blütenblätter ins Wasser. Dann kommt noch Blütenstaub dazu und was so von den Teichpflanzen selbst abfällt.
Das macht aber insgesamt > 90% dessen aus, was an Nährstoffen in den Teich kommt, weil ich am Boden außer Fadenalgen quasi keine Belastung habe. Das liegt vor allem daran, das ich einen Schwimmteich betreibe und der Schwimmbereich die größte Fläche und das größte Volumen darstellen. Dort gibt es aber keine Pflanzen und kaum Tiere. Alles was dahin will muss über die Oberfläche kommen. Ein Bodenablauf wäre bei mir nutzlos.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Jeep, zeig doch mal deinen neuen Skimmer


----------



## heiko_243 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Das ist er:
Oase Biosys Skimmer
Ich habe im Korb noch 3 Bürsten liegen, die sammeln die Algen und Blätter sehr effektiv auf, ohne den Durchfluß groß zu vermindern.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Cool, musst halt immer auf den Wasserstand achten - viel Spaß damit


----------



## heiko_243 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aquaskim 40*

Der Biosys verträgt immerhin 10cm Wasserstandsschwankung. Der Aquaskim theoretisch zwar mehr, praktisch ist dann aber auch der Schwimmer abgehauen.
Bei 10cm ist mein Teich optisch sowieso schon leer - vorher wird nachgefüllt.


----------

